# Sound does not work on Dell Inspiron 15  7579



## whyisok (Jun 13, 2021)

My sound does not work.Here is the output of `dmesg | grep pcm`

```
pcm0: <Realtek ALC225 (Analog)> at nid 33 and 18 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Intel Kaby Lake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
pcm0: <Realtek ALC225 (Analog)> at nid 33 and 18 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Intel Kaby Lake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
pcm0: <Realtek ALC225 (Analog)> at nid 33 and 18 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Intel Kaby Lake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
pcm0: <Realtek ALC225 (Analog)> at nid 33 and 18 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Intel Kaby Lake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
pcm0: <Realtek ALC225 (Analog)> at nid 33 and 18 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Intel Kaby Lake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
```
Also here is the output of `cat /dev/sndstat`

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC225 (Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Intel Kaby Lake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```
Edit Here is the output of mixer

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  85:85
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to  37:37
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  67:67
Recording source: monitor
```


----------



## W.hâ/t (Jun 13, 2021)

Did you try to change the default device?
`sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1`


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jun 13, 2021)

Hello,

default means that he is using pcm0 

Does it work if you using the headphones output?

The speakers could be also on pcm1.


----------



## whyisok (Jun 13, 2021)

I did that but it did not work


----------



## whyisok (Jun 14, 2021)

How do you do a pindump


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2021)

Where are your speakers connected to?


----------



## whyisok (Jun 14, 2021)

What do you mean because I am on a laptop


----------



## whyisok (Jun 14, 2021)

pindump
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 18 b7a60150 5  0  Mic           Fixed Digital Lid-In     Unknown 1
hdaa0:     Caps: IN                 
hdaa0: 19 40000000 0  0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN                 
hdaa0: 20 901701a0 10 0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT    EAPD      Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 22 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT HP           Sense: 0x80000000 (connected)
hdaa0: 23 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT HP           Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 24 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN                  Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 25 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN             VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN             VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT    EAPD VREF Sense: 0x80000000 (connected)
hdaa0: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT             
hdaa0: 33 04211020 2  0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Right      Black   0
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT HP EAPD      Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: NumGPIO=3 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa0:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO2: disabled
hdaa1: Dumping AFG pins:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  3 18560010 1  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0


----------



## whyisok (Jun 19, 2021)

I have gotten sound working with earbuds.but still no  sound in my internal speakers


----------



## bsduck (Jun 19, 2021)

Please post the output of `sysctl dev.hdaa`


----------

